# VLC/MPlayer vdpau nvidia backend error



## stream (May 2, 2020)

Hi,

When I try to use  mplayer (or vlc), I get a vdpau not found error/warning, such as the one below:

----
Failed to open VDPAU backend Shared object "libvdpau_nvidia.so" not found, required by "mplayer"
[vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
[VO_XV] It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.

----

Here are things I have checked:

$ mplayer -vo help
MPlayer SVN-r38184-snapshot-8.0.1 (C) 2000-2020 MPlayer Team
Available video output drivers:
        vdpau   VDPAU with X11
        xv      X11/Xv
        gl_nosw OpenGL no software rendering
        x11     X11 ( XImage/Shm )

$ xvinfo 

X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
 no adaptors present

---

Of course, if I do mplayer -vo x11 it works alright, but then gives other warnings such as "your computer is too slow to play the video..."
Is there a way to get vdpau to work?

I have Intel integrated Graphics, Freebsd 12.

Thank you.


----------



## D-FENS (May 2, 2020)

If you have an intel card, why is mplayer trying to load "libvdpau_nvidia.so"? Something seems to be wrong in your configuration.
Is your graphics card maybe one of those NVidia Optimus cards that are combined with an Intel card?

Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log. What video driver is loaded exactly in your X? Mine for example says:

```
...
[    57.156] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
[    57.156] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:
        All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver
[    57.156] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    57.176] (II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.
[    57.176] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[    57.177] (II) AMDGPU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
...
```
So the driver I am using is amdgpu for an AMD card.

What's the output of `ldd `which mplayer`` ?

Also, did you compile mplayer from ports? You may need to recompile the program if you recently disabled your nvidia and compiled the driver port for Intel?


----------



## stream (May 2, 2020)

No, I dont have any Nvidia cards installed- never did. Have not idea why this mplayer or vlc is looking for them.
Btw, I installed these packages as binary (i.e pkg install *, not from ports). 

----
Here is the Xorg log

[    11.852]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    11.852] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    11.852] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    11.856] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    11.856] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0 
[    11.856] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB
[    11.856] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R) SKL/KBL Mobile/Desktop Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS
[    11.856] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 0.0 

 ldd `which mplayer` produces too many things, so not sure if that is helpful. But dont see any nvidia


----------



## Phishfry (May 2, 2020)

I think you need to install graphics/mesa-dri.
The error you quoted about "libvdpau_nvidia.so" is from VLC. They use the Nvidia setting by default.
It might be worth installing this tool: multimedia/vdpauinfo


----------



## stream (May 2, 2020)

On thing I forgot to mention: I commented out this recommendation in the official docs:
#kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"

If I have this, it messes up my screen, can't get anything to work properly.
--
Also,  here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I set it to vesa a few years ago, otherwise couldnt get display to work..

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

--------------
Please share your working Intel integrated graphics settings.


----------



## stream (May 2, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> I think you need to install graphics/mesa-dri.
> The error you quoted about "libvdpau_nvidia.so" is from VLC. They use the Nvidia setting by default.
> It might be worth installing this tool: multimedia/vdpauinfo




Thanks. I installed the packages now, still no luck..

$ vdpauinfo
display: unix:0.0   screen: 0
Failed to open VDPAU backend Shared object "libvdpau_nvidia.so" not found, required by "vdpauinfo"
Error creating VDPAU device: 1


----------



## D-FENS (May 2, 2020)

stream said:


> On thing I forgot to mention: I commented out this recommendation in the official docs:
> #kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
> 
> If I have this, it messes up my screen, can't get anything to work properly.
> ...


This might explain your problem. Your X server runs with the VESA driver and the VLC player might need some kind of graphic accelleration to run. VESA is some really old stuff and it is used as a fallback in case your accellerated driver does not work, but you should be using the proper Intel driver if possible.
You need to go back to the documentation and figure out how to configure the Intel driver properly. Once you have that running, the video players should work.
A good starting point is this page: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Integrated_Graphics_.28aka_HD_Graphics.29


----------



## stream (May 2, 2020)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> This might explain your problem. Your X server runs with the VESA driver and the VLC player might need some kind of graphic accelleration to run. VESA is some really old stuff and it is used as a fallback in case your accellerated driver does not work, but you should be using the proper Intel driver if possible.
> You need to go back to the documentation and figure out how to configure the Intel driver properly. Once you have that running, the video players should work.
> A good starting point is this page: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Integrated_Graphics_.28aka_HD_Graphics.29



Yes, I have read that page. If I change the xorg.conf driver to "intel' it just doesnt work-  it defaults to console with no xwindows.
 Does anyone have a properly working x11.conf with intel graphics.


----------



## Phishfry (May 2, 2020)

Delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as it is not needed.
Just set the correct i915kms driver from the wiki roccobaroccoSC provided and xorg will work with no settings needed.
The correct drm driver is essential.
Use this chart for the correct driver. You need to know your CPU.


			Graphics/Intel-GPU-Matrix - FreeBSD Wiki
		

SandyBridge or lower has the correct drm module built in. Otherwise you need to install a package.


----------



## D-FENS (May 2, 2020)

Changing the driver in Xorg is not sufficient. You need to make sure you installed all required packages and drivers - this is described in the Wiki.
Also, you need to see which driver matches your card model. I believe there are two intel drivers and you have to see which one you need.
Identify your chip - either from your computer's spec or by using commands like `pciconf -lv`. Then look in the Graphics Wiki to see which Xorg driver supports your card - then install the driver. Once the driver is installed, you need to load the kernel module and Xorg should detect the card automatically (no need to specify the driver in xorg.conf).


----------



## Phishfry (May 2, 2020)

You can also find your CPU from this command:
`dmesg |head`
Post the results and we can help.


----------



## stream (May 3, 2020)

I installed drm-kmod intel driver as suggested in the wiki.

Here is the dmesg.

$ dmesg | head
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
VT(efifb): resolution 1024x768
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1245 v5 @ 3.50GHz (3504.17-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x506e3  Family=0x6  Model=0x5e  Stepping=3


----------



## Phishfry (May 3, 2020)

Ok you have a Skylake Xeon. What happens when you start Xorg now with drm-kmod loader in /etc/rc.conf ?
You should delete your original /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then try to start your Xorg based desktop.
Please note the drm-kmod driver does all you need for a desktop.


----------



## stream (May 3, 2020)

WOW. It worked guys. I deleted the xorg.conf file, added intel driver in rc.conf.
Xvinfo, harware acceleration, and  i3 desktop environments all work correctly, fonts look nice, a little bigger-

And mplayer also works without complaining about vdpau., which was my original problem!

Thank you so much for your help and support @*Phishfry *and *roccobaroccoSC, *and Freebsd community.

Sincerely.


----------

